# Shocking results: Collage of puppy growth



## kwhit

This one is from a member of my Dane board of her dog's first year...


----------



## sadethegolden

They grow so fast!!!! So adorable!!!!


----------



## Lrimas

I wish I'd thought of that. It is so adorable, and so amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a great idea. When he first brought Jess home he liked to nap in one of our small cat beds. We have a few pictures which show him gradually outgrowing this little bed.


----------



## LDBgolden

Jessie'sGirl said:


> What a great idea. When he first brought Jess home he liked to nap in one of our small cat beds. We have a few pictures which show him gradually outgrowing this little bed.


Post them  I'd love to see.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your puppy growth collage is really great, amazing how fast they grow and change.


----------



## Ljilly28

What a fun post- their exponential growth in their first years is truly awe-inspiring.


----------



## LDBgolden

Ljilly28 said:


> What a fun post- their exponential growth in their first years is truly awe-inspiring.


Thank you. I couldn't agree more about how incredible it is!  It goes fast so I'm glad I've taken a lot of pictures.


----------



## Katduf

That's such a great idea. Too late to do that with my two now, but thinking I might need to get another puppy to do this ?


----------



## LDBgolden

Katduf said:


> That's such a great idea. Too late to do that with my two now, but thinking I might need to get another puppy to do this ?


Haha, yes, that's a perfect reason to get a new puppy.


----------



## LDBgolden

Almost time for a new box picture. Charlie’s 5th birthday is in March. We take an annual birthday photo in the same box I photographed him in weekly for the first 6 months of his life. Here is a Montage of box photos on Instagram. I don’t think I can directly upload a video here (can I?)


----------



## windfair

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie_Boy

He's super cute! The second picture makes it seem like you grew drastically fast too.


----------

